# στανιό



## elineo

Ψάχνω για μια καλή ερμηνεία και ετυμολογία της λέξης _στανιό_. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;


----------



## Δημήτρης

Το ΛΚΝ λέει


> *στανιό* το [stanó] Ο38 *:*  (προφ.) στις εκφράσεις _με το_ ~_,_ ασκώντας πίεση επάνω σε κπ., επιμένοντας φορτικά· Σyn έκφρ. _με το ζόρι: Ήθελε να φύγει, αλλά τον κράτησα με το_ ~. _tην πάντρεψαν με το_ ~. (υβρ.) _γαμώ το_ ~_ σου._ *[μσν. στανιό ίσως < αρχ. ἀσθενῶς `χωρίς δύναμη΄ με νέα ανάλυση α- 1 σθενώς και ανομ. τρόπου άρθρ. [sθ > st] ή < στενεύω `ζορίζω΄] *


Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλη πιθανή ετυμολογία.


----------



## cougr

elineo said:


> Ψάχνω για μια καλή ερμηνεία και ετυμολογία της λέξης _στανιό_. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;



Γεια σου elineo,

'Οπως μάλλον θα γνωρίζεις χρησιμοποιείται χαρακτηριστικά στη φράση "...με το στανιό" όπου εννοεί με το ζόρι, εξαναγκαστικά, απρόθυμα, διστακτικά κοκ. 'Οσο για την έκφραση "γ--- το στανιό μου" υπάρχουν λίγες πληροφορίες εδώ. Για την ετυμολογία όμως δεν έχω ιδέα.

PS: cross posted with Δημήτρης.


----------



## diamanti

Σύμφωνα με το Χατζιδάκι, από το βυζαντινό *στάμενο *(ιστημι): περιουσία, χρήματα. 
(Και η παροιμία: _του ακριβού τα στάμενα σε χαροκόπου χέρια)._


----------



## elineo

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες. Με προβληματίζει η ερμηνεία με το "_ίστημι_" γιατί δεν κολλάει στον εξαναγκασμό. Παραθέτω επιπλέον την έκφραση: "_να φάμε κάτι να στανιάρουμε_" που βέβαια ταιράζει με την ερμηνεία "δύναμη". Υποψιάζομαι ξένη προέλευση της λέξης. Ισως από το "_stagnation"_


----------



## diamanti

Δεν έχω πρόσχειρα τα Ακαδημεικά του Χατζιδάκι όπου υποθέτω αιτιολογεί την άποψή του και θα προσπαθήσω να τον ερμηνεύσω. 
*Στάμενο * είναι η περιουσία, αλλά εξειδικεύεται και στην ερμηνεία *του χρήματος, *τα μπικικίνια που λένε. Έτσι πιθανολογώ το _κάνω κάτι με το στανιό_ σημαίνει: επί χρήμασι, επί πληρωμή, όχι αυτόβουλα. Και η παροιμία για τους δηθενίζοντες, από το Δημητράκο: _άλλο τα στάμενα κι άλλο τα σταμνιά. _*(Ι)στάμενος: *ο πλούσιος, ακούγεται και σήμερα, κυρίως στα βενετοκρατημένα μέρη, παρότι υποχώρησε μπρος το (καλο)*στεκούμενος*


----------



## Dr Moshe

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Η μεσαιωνική λέξη _στανιό _έχει προκαλέσει πολλές ετυμολογικές δυσκολίες και στο παρελθόν διατυπώθηκαν διάφορες προτάσεις, ως επί το πλείστον άστοχες. Επί παραδείγματι, η παραγωγή από αρχ. επιρρήματα σε _-ῶς _(π.χ. _ἀσθενῶς,_ _*στενεῶς, *σθενεῶς· _ο Χατζιδάκις το παρήγε από τύπο _ἱσταμένως > *(ἱ)σταμ(ε)ναίως_) προσκρούει τόσο στο γεγονός ότι οι περισσότεροι τύποι είναι τεχνητοί όσο και στο γεγονός ότι οι πρώτες μεσαιωνικές μορφές τού επιρρήματος (_στανέο / στανέου_) δείχνουν καθαρά ότι δεν προέρχεται από αρχαία επιρρήματα σε _-ῶς. _Ακόμη, οι φωνητικές αλλοιώσεις που προϋποθέτουν οι παραπάνω αναγωγές είναι εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκες και δεν υποστηρίζονται από παράλληλους τύπους.

Σύμφωνα με την καλύτερη πρόταση, αν ληφθεί υπ' όψιν ότι η λ. πρωτοαπαντά με τη σημασία «απρόθυμα, παρά τη θέληση κάποιου» και ότι συνοδευόταν από προσωπική αντωνυμία (π.χ. _στανέο μου / του_ κτλ.), θα πρέπει να αναζητηθεί η αρχή της στον μεσαιωνικό λατινικό τύπο _stagneo _(αφαιρετική πτώση)_, _ο οποίος ανάγεται στο λατ. _stagnum _«σταμάτημα - απαγόρευση». Από αυτόν μπορούμε να εξηγήσουμε τους μεσαιωνικούς τύπους _στανέο / στανέου, _ο δε τύπος _στανιό _έχει μάλλον την αφετηρία του στο βενετικό _stagnon_ «διστακτικά, επιφυλακτικά, απρόθυμα» (πβ. κ. _μουρλός _< βεν. _murlon, ζουρλός < _βεν. _zurlon, _βλ. ΕΛΝΕΓ).

Αν κάποιος χρειάζεται περισσότερες πληροφορίες ή περαιτέρω αναγνώσματα, θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω. Ελπίζω ότι τα παραπάνω απαντούν στο ερώτημά σας.


----------



## elineo

Εξαιρετική ανάλυση, ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## diamanti

Τις ευχαριστίες μας, Dr Moshe, για τον κόπο και την επάρκειά σας. Μια παρατήρηση του Elineo παραπάνω με έβαλε σε σκέψεις: μήπως στην έκφραση _γαμώ το στανιό μου, _έχουμε νέα σημασιοδότηση λόγω άλλης ετυμολογίας; Μήπως εδώ το _στανιό _σημαίνει κόλλημα, καθώς το stagnare έχει αυτή την έννοια, του κολλάω; Και κάτι ακόμη, επειδή με ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ η λαογραφική-κοινωνική πλευρά του θέματος, για το _στανέο-ου _ως κλιτό, μήπως ξέρουμε γραπτή αναφορά ή πού μιλήθηκε ή μιλιέται;


----------

